# 2 Wire 1701 HG Gateway dsl modem



## fordbeacon (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi,
i am using a Verizon DSL Broadband Internet connection, The modem does not support wireless connectivity. I am going to get a 2Wire 1701 HG Gateway (Built-in wireless modem & Router) which is normally used by AT&T Broadband connection.
My question is)-
Does it support for Verizon Service? and what kind of additional configuration i have to do on my new Device?

expecting help from any expert,
Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can also just get a WAP or even a wireless router and connect it that way. That eliminates the concern about compatibility with Verizon's DSL.


----------



## fordbeacon (Apr 16, 2007)

johnwill said:


> You can also just get a WAP or even a wireless router and connect it that way. That eliminates the concern about compatibility with Verizon's DSL.


Well...I understood.. 

But the reason to change the existing verizon modem(westell model B-90 210015-04 wirespeed) is, it does not assign an ip address, insted they have just connected through USB and connected the internet.
Also tell me how to go to the configuration page in my westell modem..

Thanks with regards,


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Does this modem have an Ethernet Interface? I believe this is a modem only, and would connect directly to a standard broadband router. The number is a proprietary model number for Verizon.

FYI, even connected through the USB interface, you still have an IP address. :smile:


----------



## fordbeacon (Apr 16, 2007)

johnwill said:


> Does this modem have an Ethernet Interface? I believe this is a modem only, and would connect directly to a standard broadband router. The number is a proprietary model number for Verizon.
> 
> FYI, even connected through the USB interface, you still have an IP address. :smile:[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to power cycle the modem when you change from the USB to the Ethernet port.

What is the exact make/model of the Verizon modem?


----------



## fordbeacon (Apr 16, 2007)

hi,
Thank you for your help....The verizon modem model is--- "westell " model B-90 210015-04 wirespeed"
Regards,


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's the download page for that modem, apparently it's a modem/router. http://www.dsldepot.com/dslmodem.asp?modem=6

Did cycling power fix the issue? Let's see this when you have a good connection, either USB or Ethernet:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## cmunn (Apr 1, 2007)

at the place i work we sell and support the 2wire 1700 and 2700 series mdm. they come with wireless enabled and WEP is turned on by default. You can find the wep key printed on the bar code on the bottom of the 2wire. These gateways automatically configure for the type of connection you have. you can set them up for pppoe, static, or dhcp... depending on your isp setup. 

Just to let you know every time i get a call about a 1700 2wire it is normally fried modem.... the 2700 series is 100 times better.


----------

